

State of Text Rendering (on Linux) - naner
http://behdad.org/text/?resubmit

======
yason
This article begs for a link to the old rasterization experiment
(<http://antigrain.com/research/font_rasterization/index.html>) that was and
is very promising but isn't apparently widely adopted anywhere yet.

------
petercooper
One very minor mention of subpixel rendering, no mentions of antialiasing, no
mentions of hinting. This piece focuses almost entirely on structural and
library issues rather than the actual rendering of text (which is still subpar
on Linux compared to OS X, though somewhat better than Windows).

~~~
mahmud
Behdad is a core developer of both Pango and Cairo, along with being the #1
guy on all things Linux i18n, specially BiDi hacking. I don't think the
article was meant to be technical and indepth, rather, imo, it aimed for
breadth to help someone get started quickly.

~~~
baguasquirrel
_"Since 2008 the author has been working on rewriting the layout engine to be
more robust and use mmap()ed fonts efficiently..."_

That's not technical?

------
sandGorgon
Harfbuzz really sucks at asian fonts because of compound alphabets
([http://scripts.sil.org/cms/scripts/page.php?site_id=nrsi&...](http://scripts.sil.org/cms/scripts/page.php?site_id=nrsi&item_id=CmplxRndExamples))

SIL Graphite smartfont technology is probably better suited for this - but I
dont think that anyone considers that important enough.. even though there are
all indications that Asia might be the biggest market for Linux.

